# Review of First Amtrak Trip



## MichelleB (Aug 6, 2016)

I meant to write this last week, but time got away from me. We absolutely loved riding the train. We ended up getting a sleeper for ever leg of the journey and I felt it was worth it. I was very surprised at how fast the trip went. I was worried we would be bored, but it is was the opposite. I wished the train ride would have been longer. My favorite meal was breakfast then followed by dinner. I was disappointed in the lunch selections, but I am a picky eater. Really wish there would have been a chicken option. I would have preferred a pizza from the cafe. We had a short time at the Metropolitan lounge on our way out. The soda machine was working and they had apples. On the way home we had a 5 hour wait so we did some exploring. We went to the Millennium park and also the Willis Tower. By the time we made it back to the lounge we had less than an hour to wait. They did have wine and a larger selection of snacks. When we arrived in Sandusky we had a car service waiting for us and we used them to bring us back to the station. It was a good option, but a little expensive. I would like to see Cedar Point offer transportation to and from the train station. They have quite a few busses and none of them are used during the times when the trains arrive and depart. We always love our time at the point and this time did not disappoint. We are looking forward to our next train trip! Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Asher (Aug 7, 2016)

I got the part you loved the train, I'm guessing Cedar Point to Sandusky and back was the route.


----------



## MichelleB (Aug 7, 2016)

The route was St Paul, MN to Sandusky, OH and back.


----------



## willem (Aug 7, 2016)

For ignorant me, where is Cedar Point? Apparently there are many cities named Cedar Point, none of them served by Amtrak. Thanks.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 7, 2016)

willem said:


> For ignorant me, where is Cedar Point? Apparently there are many cities named Cedar Point, none of them served by Amtrak. Thanks.


Sandusky, Ohio


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Aug 7, 2016)

Ceder oint is an amusement park with lots of roller coasters of every type and height.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 7, 2016)

It's the BEST amusement park. It's heaven for adrenaline junkies. I've been to lots of great amusement parks, but nothing has topped CP (so far).


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Aug 8, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> I meant to write this last week, but time got away from me. We absolutely loved riding the train. We ended up getting a sleeper for ever leg of the journey and I felt it was worth it. I was very surprised at how fast the trip went. I was worried we would be bored, but it is was the opposite. I wished the train ride would have been longer. My favorite meal was breakfast then followed by dinner. I was disappointed in the lunch selections, but I am a picky eater. Really wish there would have been a chicken option. I would have preferred a pizza from the cafe. We had a short time at the Metropolitan lounge on our way out. The soda machine was working and they had apples. On the way home we had a 5 hour wait so we did some exploring. We went to the Millennium park and also the Willis Tower. By the time we made it back to the lounge we had less than an hour to wait. They did have wine and a larger selection of snacks. When we arrived in Sandusky *we had a car service waiting for us *and we used them to bring us back to the station. It was a good option, but a little expensive. I would like to see Cedar Point offer transportation to and from the train station. They have quite a few busses and none of them are used during the times when the trains arrive and depart. We always love our time at the point and this time did not disappoint. We are looking forward to our next train trip! Please let me know if you have any questions.


Was that 'Uber' or some other service?


----------



## willem (Aug 8, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > For ignorant me, where is Cedar Point? Apparently there are many cities named Cedar Point, none of them served by Amtrak. Thanks.
> ...


I was confused by the earlier speculation that "Cedar Point to Sandusky and back was the route." For that matter, I still am, but I now understand the OP's comment.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2016)

willem said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > willem said:
> ...


You aren't alone in that confusion.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 9, 2016)

MichelleB,

Which trains (Empire Builder to Capitol Limited? or a different connection?) were you on? Did you have a good sleeper car attendant? What was the dining car like?

I'm glad you enjoyed the trip, and I agree about lunch--that is the one meal I would skip in the dining car if I had to choose between them.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd like to know as well what Sandusky's "car service" was. Thanks


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 11, 2016)

I had been hoping to hear from you. After all the worrying & hand-wringing in anticipation of the trip, I really expected that you would enjoy it and realize your apprehension was unwarranted. This seems to be the way it worked out, and I'm glad.

I'm sure we'd all like to hear more details, if you feel like sharing. What were the best & most unexpected surprises?

Tom


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 20, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> It's the BEST amusement park. It's heaven for adrenaline junkies. I've been to lots of great amusement parks, but nothing has topped CP (so far).


I'd LOVE to go to Cedar Point at least once in my lifetime. Much as I like Great America in Gurnee, it always has sounded like they have some coasters that even top what GA offers. Too bad the train times on LSL and CL really suck for Sandusky, and that both get there during the overnight hours.



Montreal Ltd said:


> I'd like to know as well what Sandusky's "car service" was. Thanks


Same here! I didn't think Uber was available yet in Sandusky, but I could be wrong. It'd be great if you could get Uber in Sandusky, though. Was nice that I recently noticed Uber suddenly became available in Kenosha and Racine, besides just in Milwaukee thanks to an expansion of their greater Milwaukee coverage area.


----------

